

Ask HN: How to save my browsing history to access it later? - nerdynapster

Browser: Google Chrome
&quot;Objective: to save the each URL i visit through the browser&quot;<p>is there any extension that can be available or programmed to do the same.
or any other effective technique?
======
znpy
Hey, you may want to check this out:

    
    
       https://stack-todolist.herokuapp.com/
    

It's an application I wrote as I was learning Go.

It's a "bookmark stack". You want to save a link? You push it in the stack.

You want to read something interesting ? You trust your past self and pop
something from the stack.

One of the ideas is not to know what's on the stack until you've popped it
out, and get used to read a page carefully once it's popped, and not to stack
links "indefinitely".

It a bit WIP, but feedback are welcome.

Next thing on the to-do list is bootstrappizing the general look&feel.

~~~
nerdynapster
the push thing...can it be done automatically, so that the stack saves each
address i visit through the browser.

------
socceroos
Sign into Chrome with your Google account. They give you the option to save
your history, bookmarks, apps and other things across browsers.

~~~
nerdynapster
for how long they'll keep our browsing data?

~~~
jeffmould
It is a rolling 90 days. It resets if you manually clear your browsing history
though. Also if you use incognito mode it will not save your history.

There is also this extension:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/better-
history/obc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/better-
history/obciceimmggglbmelaidpjlmodcebijb?hl=en)

------
efm
pinboard.in offers this as a paid service.

